

Windows expand to full screen – how to turn off - MilnerRoute
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-desktop/windows-expand-to-full-screen-how-to-turn-off/78f164ad-94ff-456d-9077-2470538091cb

======
erkose
From what I recall of Windows Support, you're going to have to reinstall it.

